# JETBeam 10 Year Anniversary Special Edition



## Novan3 (Sep 7, 2013)

My dealer gave me the heads up on a very limited special edition Ti Jetbeam TCR in celebration of their 10 years in business.













JETBeam new Limited Edition of Ti Light for 10 Year anniversary
Special.

Features:
* 680 lumens in high output with one CR123;
* Infinite magnetic control ring for easy access to any level of brightness;
* Colorful LED with red, blue and white;
* Special Circuit for compatibility of (R)CR123, AA, 16340, 14500 battery.


----------



## shelm (Sep 7, 2013)

s*ck!!

*SRT3*
without extender: 100mm × 25.4mm (head) × 24.3mm (tube), 73g
with extender: 117mm, 87g

*TCR10*
without extender: 89mm × *27.5mm (head) omfg*, 84g
with srt3 extender: 106mm × 27.5mm, 99g 
*
V11R Mirage*
without extender: 84.5mm × 23.0mm, 49g
with extender: 100mm, ??g

*RRT-01*
without extender: 81mm × 23.0mm, 46g
doesn't have AA extender!

*M11R Sirius*
without extender: 76.0mm × 23.0mm, 71.8g
with extender: 92.7mm, ??g


----------



## CroMAGnet (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome! I love JetBeam. Where can we get more info?


----------



## gunga (Sep 7, 2013)

Interesting. Like the body, could do without the colours.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 7, 2013)

CroMAGnet said:


> Awesome! I love JetBeam. Where can we get more info?



Your Jetbeam dealer or they website perhaps?

Getting one for sure. Makes up for the Ti RRT-01 I missed out one.


----------



## passive101 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wait is this 680 lumens on a primary 123A?!


----------



## lionken07 (Sep 7, 2013)

Need more info on this....


----------



## ibeQuint (Sep 7, 2013)

http://ledguide.cn/?p=926

Chinese link with more info :thinking: / Pictures.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 7, 2013)

So not infinite variable brightness. hi, med, lo, off, red/blue, red/blue strobe. It shows the same place for red/blue, may the same detent rotates between red/blue.


----------



## AmperSand (Sep 7, 2013)

Mere speculation here based on what has been said and the pictures. But the body segmenting/knurling looks a lot like the SRT-6/7 and P25 from nitecore, and the included colour red and blue strobe activated by the control ring seems very familiar too.
Wondering if this is sysmax jetbeam or shenzen jetbeam?
All in all looks like a much nicer version of the Ti RRT01. Will keep my eye on this!


----------



## passive101 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is this smaller then the SRT3?


----------



## njet212 (Sep 8, 2013)

nice looking light, but looking at the design to turn on and off via control ring and no tail switch. I think there will be standby current and will drain RCR123 quite fast ( battery always not fresh )


----------



## blackFFM (Sep 8, 2013)

IMHO I think it looks kinda ugly. Like it's build from spare parts of different flashlights. Colorful LED? I'll pass.


----------



## jlomein (Sep 8, 2013)

I wish Jetbeam came out with a tail clicky ti model.


----------



## derfyled (Sep 8, 2013)

First JB model that catch my attention in a long time...


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 8, 2013)

AmperSand said:


> All in all looks like a much nicer version of the Ti RRT01. Will keep my eye on this!



Precisely!

Seems like not much love for the infinitely variable output, magnetic control ring UI but this interface, for my needs, in such a small package, high output light is invaluable.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a definite buy for me since it's an anniversary light plus I like Jetbeam.
I hope the pre-order is good.


----------



## RIX TUX (Sep 8, 2013)

$ 2 0 0. 0 0 ...........


----------



## aau007 (Sep 8, 2013)

The link says the spike at the tail is a separately purchased option. Guess you can have your choice of tailstand or spike. The clip is titanium "plated".


----------



## lionken07 (Sep 8, 2013)

where can you pre-order one in the USA?


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Locate a Jetbeam dealer and express your interest in ordering one.


----------



## Megatrowned (Sep 8, 2013)

Hmm, this is interesting, however I am really a fan of clickie lights (Think RRT-0). If they made a version like that, I would be all over it. (See my signature line.)


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 8, 2013)

I got an email for the pre-order earlier today.


lionken07 said:


> where can you pre-order one in the USA?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Sep 8, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> I got an email for the pre-order earlier today.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## aau007 (Sep 8, 2013)

This light does not sound like well received. Shipping in 3 weeks, I would have thought the popular dealers on cpfmp by now should be advertising heavily for pre-ordering. I remember when JB announced the TCR1, they were all sold out before shipping and many dealers put a limit per person.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 8, 2013)

PM sent


CroMAGnet said:


> Care to elaborate?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks FK! I'll be posting a review in a few weeks


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 9, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> $ 2 0 0. 0 0 ...........



Certainly not cheap but for a 10 year anniversary, titanium, limited edition model, seems reasonable.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 9, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Certainly not cheap but for a 10 year anniversary, titanium, limited edition model, seems reasonable.



That $200 does not include the AA extension and the tail spike, BTW.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 9, 2013)

aau007 said:


> That $200 does not include the AA extension and the tail spike, BTW.



Ok now it's creeping on unreasonable.

I won't be needing the extension but require the spike for a lanyard attachment.

It better come with batteries included or I'm getting into a fist fight with my dealer :scowl:


----------



## Megatrowned (Sep 9, 2013)

aau007 said:


> This light does not sound like well received.



Personally, Jetbeams style has changed a lot over the last year or so. I'm not saying there isn't valid reasons for this, but I like their older lights more. The styling suited me better, and was more appealing. Maybe others feel similar. And $200 is a lot to spend on something that doesn't 'float your boat'.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 10, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Ok now it's creeping on unreasonable.
> 
> I won't be needing the extension but require the spike for a lanyard attachment.
> 
> It better come with batteries included or I'm getting into a fist fight with my dealer :scowl:



In my pre-order, the tail spike was not offered as an option (only the AA extension) and seeing its look in the picture, not the same as dd01. I am going to ask. I want the full dressing if I am buying this light. If you are going to use the hole in the spike for lanyard, make sure you take it out and screw it back on with loctite.



Megatrowned said:


> ... And $200 is a lot to spend on something that doesn't 'float your boat'.



Given the TCR1 was marked at $199 and sold for $180 at LJ when offered, I would say the pricing is in line with prior. Now I am just trying to see if I can get some discount. All I can say is they cheap out on the clip using titanium plated instead of full titanium. I suppose the tail spike is not Ti also but stainless steel at best.


----------



## juplin (Sep 10, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Given the TCR1 was marked at $199 and sold for $180 at LJ when offered, I would say the pricing is in line with prior. Now I am just trying to see if I can get some discount. All I can say is they cheap out on the clip using titanium plated instead of full titanium. I suppose the tail spike is not Ti also but stainless steel at best.


The price of TCR10 offered by jetbeam.co.kr is KRW 158,000, which is around US$156.
http://www.jetbeam.co.kr/main.html

http://www.gooutdoor.co.kr/product_view.html?p_no=8080


----------



## f22shift (Sep 10, 2013)

looks nice. will await reviews. could this dethrone my v10r ti.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 10, 2013)

f22shift said:


> looks nice. will await reviews. could this dethrone my v10r ti.



You're just going to assume it'll still be available at that point? Interesting.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 10, 2013)

juplin said:


> The price of TCR10 offered by jetbeam.co.kr is KRW 158,000, which is around US$156.
> http://www.jetbeam.co.kr/main.html
> 
> http://www.gooutdoor.co.kr/product_view.html?p_no=8080



Did you order from them? The only button that seems to work for me asks me to login.

At that price, I would believe they are violating MAP. There are a few things that makes me wonder.
1. They don't seem to like people who does not know their language. Even google translate does not work on that site and that kinda thing is by design.
2. Their big product title says "TCR10 TIC 500 lumens". Hmmm.
3. The details page does not seem to mention about the AA extension and the tail spike.


----------



## juplin (Sep 10, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Did you order from them? The only button that seems to work for me asks me to login.
> 
> At that price, I would believe they are violating MAP. There are a few things that makes me wonder.
> 1. They don't seem to like people who does not know their language. Even google translate does not work on that site and that kinda thing is by design.
> ...


I didn't order from them. In fact, I am not interested in TCR10.
Just provide reference price in other area.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 10, 2013)

HK is currently offering it for pre-order @ practically full retail of $199 US for del. on 9/21 or after. FWIW in my experience, it's likely these will see significant discounts around 6mos after release for those that don't feel the need to be an early adopter.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am kinda surprised that LJ, BJ and GG, all don't have this up for pre-order. They used to take up a good part of the prior limited inventory.

BTW, I think the granade style knurling is a nice change from the usual pineapple.


----------



## gunga (Sep 10, 2013)

Not sure about the ui. I like the knurling but I wanted variable like the tcr1.


----------



## shelm (Sep 10, 2013)

It's such a long light for cr123 size and does not even have a tail clicky? I think SRT3 has tail forward clicky with momentary activation!


----------



## aau007 (Sep 10, 2013)

shelm said:


> It's such a long light for cr123 size and does not even have a tail clicky? I think SRT3 has tail forward clicky with momentary activation!



How so? TCR10 is 89mm, SRT3 is 100mm. I believe they are comparable as the 11mm is more than compensate for the tailswitch space.


----------



## shelm (Sep 10, 2013)

Here some pdf in Chinglish:

https://www.selected-lights.de/tpl/download/TCR10_official_release_document.pdf


----------



## f22shift (Sep 10, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> You're just going to assume it'll still be available at that point? Interesting.


Yeah I don't care. Next year will be a 11 year anniversary. If it's gone it's gone. Not a fan of being a beta tester for any light.


----------



## AmperSand (Sep 10, 2013)

I thought jetbeam/sysmax didn't get along too well anymore?
This has all the marketing of nitecore (same colours and layout for thier marketing slides) + nitecore design/smart ring technology, nitecore 'crystal coating technology' and 'precision digital technology'. 
Makes me wonder of that's jetbeam outsourcing this model to sysmax/nitecore or just stealing their marketing lingo. Or its sysmax/nitecore branding under jetbeam again?
Seems kinda weird is all.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 10, 2013)

AmperSand said:


> I thought jetbeam/sysmax didn't get along too well anymore?
> This has all the marketing of nitecore (same colours and layout for thier marketing slides) + nitecore design/smart ring technology, nitecore 'crystal coating technology' and 'precision digital technology'.
> Makes me wonder of that's jetbeam outsourcing this model to sysmax/nitecore or just stealing their marketing lingo. Or its sysmax/nitecore branding under jetbeam again?
> Seems kinda weird is all.



There is no forever friends and forever enemies in the business world. Everything comes down to whether it makes money sense.


----------



## AmperSand (Sep 10, 2013)

I just find it a little perplexing that to celebrate '10 years of jetbeam' they do it with a product that is 85% nitecore.


----------



## NickBose (Sep 10, 2013)

I have seen quoted price much lower already (without shipping) but not sure if they have stock ready.


----------



## biglights (Sep 10, 2013)

NickBose said:


> I have seen quoted price much lower already (without shipping) but not sure if they have stock ready.



I got an email the other day with a 15% off code, so that would put it at $170. Not back if you wanted one. I don't like the look of it so I am sitting this one out. As someone else mentioned earlier it looks like they copied a few other lights and kinda threw them all together. When I look at it I see a lot of McGizmo in the top part of the light.


----------



## shelm (Sep 11, 2013)

The page is hard to find but it exists:

http://jetbeamlight.gotoip3.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=48

Andrew Amanda have the AA extender for 12 bucks!!
Obviously, at this price it can't be a Ti extender


----------



## johnjr (Sep 12, 2013)

gunga said:


> Interesting. Like the body, could do without the colours.



My Sentiments exactly, I have over a dozen Jetbeams but the color gimmick serves no purpose to me at all, Imo.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 13, 2013)

Does anyone know which dealer is selling the light with both the AA extension and the tail spike?


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm game, just did the pre-order with LJ yesterday, you can get the CPF discount and pre-order gets the AA ti extender thrown in.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 17, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Does anyone know which dealer is selling the light with both the AA extension and the tail spike?



Any dealer selling the light should have the options available. My dealer said AA extension is $20; holster $10; attacking hammer/spike (dealer's words lol) $12.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 17, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> Any dealer selling the light should have the options available. My dealer said AA extension is $20; holster $10; attacking hammer/spike (dealer's words lol) $12.



You would think so. I asked 3 different US dealers and got 3 different answers about the tail spike. Who is your dealer? Do they actually have the tail spike for ordering together with the light?

I am trying to buy the options at the same time but none could give me a definitive answer about the tail spike.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 18, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone receive theirs yet? My credit card was charged on Sept 10th but nothing here yet


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 20, 2013)

It's not being released until next week.


CroMAGnet said:


> Anyone receive theirs yet? My credit card was charged on Sept 10th but nothing here yet


----------



## CroMAGnet (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Kat!


----------



## LumensMaximus (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, preorders usually get billed when you order, though it would be nice if they waited until ready to ship


----------



## CroMAGnet (Sep 28, 2013)

UPDATE from my dealer. "... the Jetbeam TCR10 you ordered is still in back-order. The
freight was originally scheduled to arrive on 09/26, but the storm occurred
in Hongkong a week ago shut down the factory and the DHL operations for 4
days. 

Now the freight is in the NY custom for clearance, I should receive it on
Wednesday next week."


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 28, 2013)

My dealer originally said Sept. Friday the 13th, now it's hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 28, 2013)

I am looking forward to getting mine. My dealer also said the tail spike will be thrown in for free for the delay 


CroMAGnet said:


> UPDATE from my dealer. "... the Jetbeam TCR10 you ordered is still in back-order. The
> freight was originally scheduled to arrive on 09/26, but the storm occurred
> in Hongkong a week ago shut down the factory and the DHL operations for 4
> days.
> ...


----------



## aau007 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a feeling I am going to love this light like the other JB titanium.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 30, 2013)

According to my dealer's email, apparently Jetbeam was not able to meet production leading up to a holiday that begins tomorrow in China - estimated delay now mid October.


----------



## aau007 (Sep 30, 2013)

Novan3 said:


> According to my dealer's email, apparently Jetbeam was not able to meet production leading up to a holiday that begins tomorrow in China so the shipment will not be delayed to mid October.



I don't understand how that works. So JB "was NOT able to meet production ... so the shipment will NOT be delayed ..." Are you saying if they were to meet production, then it would have been delayed?


----------



## shelm (Sep 30, 2013)

Meet production or not, the product is already available, in stock, from various dealers such as hkequipment and wallbuys.


----------



## Novan3 (Sep 30, 2013)

aau007 said:


> I don't understand how that works. So JB "was NOT able to meet production ... so the shipment will NOT be delayed ..." Are you saying if they were to meet production, then it would have been delayed?



Was trying to make point authentic as possible incorporating broken English. Your deduction reasoning is spot on though.


----------



## shelm (Oct 7, 2013)

says that there are 1000 Niteye TCR10's and 1000 Jetbeam TCR10's. Total of 2000 units, so enough for everybody!!


----------



## dc38 (Oct 7, 2013)

shelm said:


> says that there are 1000 Niteye TCR10's and 1000 Jetbeam TCR10's. Total of 2000 units, so enough for everybody!!



Sounds like jojoselected lol...is that case supposed to double as a diffuser?


----------



## aau007 (Oct 7, 2013)

Got my shipping notice this morning. Should be here in a few days. My vendor took the initiative to ship my order with USPS Priority. I am very thankful I put my order with them, among other things they did for me out of the ordinary.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 8, 2013)

shelm said:


> says that there are 1000 Niteye TCR10's and 1000 Jetbeam TCR10's. Total of 2000 units, so enough for everybody!!



I got different information from JETBeam, so I asked them for a confirmation of how many they actually made. JETBeam had ~900 and Niteye had ~50. The only reason they made any under the Niteye label was because of ongoing trademark disputes in Europe.


----------



## aau007 (Oct 8, 2013)

GoingGear.com said:


> I got different information from JETBeam, so I asked them for a confirmation of how many they actually made. JETBeam had ~900 and Niteye had ~50. The only reason they made any under the Niteye label was because of ongoing trademark disputes in Europe.



So what happened to the remaining 50? They must print the serial numbers randomly cause 0999 was made as a special gift to a Jetbeam friend according to what I read.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Oct 8, 2013)

aau007 said:


> So what happened to the remaining 50? They must print the serial numbers randomly cause 0999 was made as a special gift to a Jetbeam friend according to what I read.



Probably defects. Either that or the ~900 they told me they made meant 950.


----------



## Jacksonxmen (Oct 8, 2013)

Got my tcr10. Wonderful light nicely machined. I do have an issue with the selector ring. The ring feels loose, has some side to side play, kinda like a hoolahoop on a stick kinda loose, not sure if this how all of them are made or it's just my copy that has the issue. Has anyone else got theirs yet? Please let me know if I'm the only unfortunate one.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 9, 2013)

Just got mine. Not problem with the ring [update: actually, the ring does have a little hoola hoopish play].

First impressions, not impressed with the cat urine green, and I wish it could tail stand. Overall, unimpressed all around.

I'll know more when it gets dark and I can compare it to some other lights.

[update again] Actually it does tail stand. LOL


----------



## aau007 (Oct 9, 2013)

I wonder what's the point of the o-ring on the plastic tube tail screw cap.


----------



## Jacksonxmen (Oct 9, 2013)

The tint on the light is indeed pretty disappointing. It has a sort of green/yellow mix to it. Not too sure if I can swap it out in the future. The selector ring has sharp grooves as well as the machining on the body. Only gripe is the hoola hoopish play.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 9, 2013)

I just walked the dog in a dark neighborhood.

The beam has distracting outer rings that my JetBeam PA10 does not. PA10 has far nicer white tint and beam and seems brighter.

Access to three brightness levels is very convenient and easy to use.


----------



## aau007 (Oct 10, 2013)

Definitely not a tint winner. Maybe this is a different color bin than those on the rrt01. Don't care that much as this probably won't be my EDC. 

The outer spill ring is not nearly as bad as the TCR1 though. I acutally consider the whole hotspot/spill pattern pretty good given that is a SMO reflector.

Still trying to figure out how one can carry the tail spike with the light.

The clip really bothers me as I am not a clip person. Took it right off and there is some binding marks on the body near the screw hole. Wish they would have left the clip unattached coming off the factory.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, it's a sad representation for a 10-year anniversary light. I feel cheated by JetBeam. They have far better lights in many ways. It's like they just wanted to make a bit if extra money. Hardly though if they're only making a few. This one is not their best. This light has totally changed my view of JetBeam.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 10, 2013)

CroMAGnet said:


> Yes, it's a sad representation for a 10-year anniversary light. I feel cheated by JetBeam. They have far better lights in many ways. It's like they just wanted to make a bit if extra money. Hardly though if they're only making a few. This one is not their best. This light has totally changed my view of JetBeam.



Sorry to hear of the disappointments re: the new TCR-10...especially the tint. I have several alum versions of this light including Niteye's EYE 10 and newest XM-L2 RRT-01 and it's tint, although cool, is very pleasant at approx. 6400/6500k and w/o any artifacts or rings w/it's OP reflector...in fact, it's far better than any of the previous three XM-L iterations of this light I've had in terms of beam smoothness and warmer tint . Surprising indeed that JETbeam wouldn't have chosen an emitter at least as good for this expensive anniversary Ti light? I will say that ring looseness has always been a characteristic of the JETbeam/Niteye I.V. lights and also seems even more wobbly on the newest RRT-01. I think if one could determine a way to trowel some high quality damping grease under the ring (similar to the Sunwayman V11r) it would help the Mag ring feel much better and add more of a quality feel to the UI.


----------



## aau007 (Oct 10, 2013)

Every magnetic control ring flashlight I have has some degree of horizonal play. I do not consider mine are excessive. If I push the ring left and right, there is less than 1mm movement. I hardly call that "stick in a hoola hoop". The ring needs to turn and there needs to have some grease in between. I would believe the little play is a given. How else can you make it so that it is a tight fit with zero play and be able to turn freely with a layer of grease? 

Aside from the tint and preinstalled clip, I am quite satisfied with the quality of the making.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 10, 2013)

Gawd! This light is horrible, especially for all that money. 

Just got back from another dog walk this evening. The light is not a great thrower, and has too much spill on high so my eyes have to try to adjust to the brightness. The center spot is wide which is nice but it must affect the throw. The tons of lumens it pumps out does illuminate a lot and pretty far but not as far if the center spot was tighter as it would columinate/focus more photons in a smaller area.

And the rings! It's like the rings of Saturn coming off the beam on this thing. At least three. Just horrible because you see them at your feet or periphery. They need to improve the output edge/bezel area to get rid of the rings of Saturn on this model.

I thought the cat urine green was extinct by now, but it alive and glowing chartreuse in this model. Ack!

The ring selector is ok but not as easy/comfortable as using the whole head. It has an acceptable amount of play for me. It's very minor on mine. It's good that it can get three levels plus a couple of odd strobe/color choices but it would be better served with just a three levels of brightness. It's trying to be too many things and failing at all of them. The McGizmo PD is a much better selector, as it uses the whole head to select brightness. Would be nice if the PD had three levels. Maybe it's possible with a mod, but I digress.

The size is really nice and the weight is also comfortably light. No pun intended. 

The fact that it accepts a wide voltage enabling use of standard alkaline, primary lithium and LiON, is a big plus. Also in the AA size as well as CR123 size is great. 

The tail is more like a weapon with the extra spike. Would be nice if the tiny spike was removable so it could tail stand.

The clip is another cheap out since it is not Ti.

It needs way too much modding to fix IMHO.

Overall I give it a 4 out of 10 because I'm in a generous mood. It could be, and should be so much better for a ten year anniversary light costing $200.


----------



## Jacksonxmen (Oct 10, 2013)

Do excuse my description on the ring. Didn't have a. Better way of describing it, hoola hoop was the only thing that popped into my mind. It is over exaggerated however given that it is a 200 dollar product I would have liked the ring to be made more precise and not have that extra room to make it feel like a rushed product. I own the nitecore srt3, not only the tint is better, but the control ring is much more smooth (although I understand anodized aluminum should perform more smooth compared to titanium) and has a much more tight fit. Other than the control ring issue I am pretty satisfied with the product, however i do have to mention this is a 200 dollar flashlight, 200 DOLLARS, FLASHLIGHT!


----------



## Novan3 (Oct 11, 2013)

Appreciate the candor from the new owners of this light for posting. Looks like I'll instead be purchasing a Surefire EB1 Backup for my new EDC.


----------



## Fbygden (Oct 11, 2013)

I also got mine.
I actually think it's rather good, and I have several different both custom and regular Ti lights to compare with.
The machining is decent, have seen both better and worse.
My selector ring feel really tight and works perfectly.
The tint is ok for being an XM-L (or L2), mine doesn't have much of the green tint.
The beam profile is perfect, no major rings, just a bright smooth hot spot and great smooth spill, as expected from a smooth reflector.
The beam profile on the red and blue LED is really horrible though.


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 12, 2013)

Read CroMAGnet's comments and I was kind of hoping it was a one-off case, but I just got mine and I see the same rings at the periphery of the beam and the green tint too. :eeew: :thumbsdow

The control ring on mine is tight, with almost negligible play between detents. I still prefer the feel of the control ring on my NiteCore SRT7 though. 

For an Anniversary Special Edition, it certainly is special, but for the wrong reasons. Disappointing... :scowl:


----------



## Fbygden (Oct 12, 2013)

Strange with the complaints regarding rings at the periphery, I checked mine again and it is really good, on I white I can just barely see some kind of ring/reflection on the highest level, in real use it looks perfect, no rings at all.
I also checked and compared the tint with other XM-L lights I have, and I must confess that the tint actually is a bit greener than I first realized.


----------



## Novan3 (Oct 12, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the output; does it feel like 680 lumens? Probably a bonafide flooder but how does it throw? Could its 680 lumens out-throw a 200 lumen SF EB1 Backup with TIR optic?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmmm maybe there's a way for me to remove the rings. I'll fiddle with the bezel. But I'll try to capture and post some pics of the rings I currently see.

It's not a thrower but I'll measure the LUX and post results tonight.


----------



## Fbygden (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm a bit skeptical to the 680 lumens, I run it on an 16340 IMR and I would say that it seems more or less equal to my XM-L Makai that should be approx 350-400lumen, but I find it hard to judge exactly by naked eye, it sure is bright.
I wouldn't say that it's a bonafide flooder, due to the smooth reflector and it's decent diameter it throws at little bit, I would categorize it between a flooder and thrower, a good general purpose light.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 12, 2013)

I got a pic of the rings but didn't get to do a comparison yet. I did find that the The rings were not as noticeable when there was a lot of light pollution around but definitely very noticeable in darker streets.

Also need to find my lux meter.


----------



## Novan3 (Oct 13, 2013)

CroMAGnet said:


> I got a pic of the rings but didn't get to do a comparison yet. I did find that the The rings were not as noticeable when there was a lot of light pollution around but definitely very noticeable in darker streets.
> 
> Also need to find my lux meter.



Looks pretty bright from where I'm sitting.


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 13, 2013)

All around my TCR10 is very good!!! There is a slight greenish tint, but it also makes my RRT-01 XM-L2 look blueish.
I don't see any rings in my beam profile.
The control ring is nice and firm with good movement. 
The fit & finish is good where you can tell Jetbeam took pride in this light.


----------



## grev (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah boys, mine is quite green, argh. Thinking of selling all of my titanium lights now...


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 15, 2013)

grev said:


> Yeah boys, mine is quite green, argh. Thinking of selling all of my titanium lights now...



What titanium lights do you have? And why would you want to sell all your Ti cause of one green one.


----------



## grev (Oct 15, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> What titanium lights do you have? And why would you want to sell all your Ti cause of one green one.


No, not because of the green one, more along the lines of I don't use them at all and I just don't have the justification to keep them, like my hifi headphone gear on the verge of $10k+, I barely listened to them for the past year or so...

The titanium lights I have are... Jetbeam TCR1, JB TCR10, SWM V10RTi, SWM V11R sirius, Niteye EYE10 TiC, Eagletac D25A ti 2012 version, Eagletac D25C ti 2012 version. Nothing custom at all.


----------



## Novan3 (Oct 15, 2013)

Perhaps the 11 Year Anniversary Special Edition will be a home run hit instead.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 16, 2013)

grev said:


> No, not because of the green one, more along the lines of I don't use them at all and I just don't have the justification to keep them, like my hifi headphone gear on the verge of $10k+, I barely listened to them for the past year or so...
> 
> The titanium lights I have are... Jetbeam TCR1, JB TCR10, SWM V10RTi, SWM V11R sirius, Niteye EYE10 TiC, Eagletac D25A ti 2012 version, Eagletac D25C ti 2012 version. Nothing custom at all.



PM sent


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 16, 2013)

With all of this negative feedback I am curious why I don't see these in the WTS of the marketplace, or are you guys sending them back to the dealer.


----------



## cpfdemigod (Oct 16, 2013)

Please make such interests via PM, and not post this in a non sales threads. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the way the battery tube looks. I think a new TC-R2 with a battery tube like this would be very nice.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 23, 2013)

I just received my TCR10 in the mail yesterday and was eggar to try it out. After reading many of the posts here I feel the need to express my own thoughts on this light. I find some of the complaints regarding this light rather strange. Maybe I just got really lucky with mine, though I do feel some of the complaints are just over exaggerated and not giving credit where it is dew.


I actually think it's rather nice, and I have several different both custom and regular Ti lights to compare with.
The machining is decent, well finished and a nice design. My selector ring feels really tight and works perfectly, actually there is no side to side play on mine whatsoever. 


The tint is more than expectable being an XM-L2, there is hardly any difference compared to other XM-L2 lights of mine, better still more on the creamy, neutral side (I would not say green) rather than towards the blue/purple side. 


Tested about a meter away from a wall on high, the beam profile is perfect, hardly like the rings of Saturn, there are no rings at the periphery and no petals on round the corona of the hotspot, just a bright smooth hot spot and great smooth spill. Which I find quite remarkable for a smooth reflector, I have other lights with OP reflectors that are nowhere near as smooth as this. Maybe some have received LEDs that are not well placed or centred. 
Of course if you hold it a foot away from a wall you will get some rings or patterns at the periphery, but how many lights would not at such distance and who in their right mind would use that many lumens on high from that kind of distance anyway. 
The beam profile on the red and blue LED is really average as expected dew to the way they are placed in the reflector.





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


The throw is what I would expect for this light. Somehow there seems to be expectations that this light should be some kind of ultra thrower, what were you expecting, 400-500m Lol. I would categorise it between a flooder and thrower, a good general purpose light.


One thing I don't like, I have nothing positive to say about the spike, maybe it ads to the look? But to me seems totally impractical and is clearly an afterthought. 

I might add more of my thoughts when I get more time with this light. 


Overall, I am very happy with my new Ti light and I feel for some to give it no more than 4 out of 10 is a bit of over exaggerated disappointment. Sure you might be able to find better limited Ti flashlights, as you would know there are plenty of well made custom Ti flashlight makers. Just order a McGizmo or a Cool Fall (which I like) that may better suit your standards, and your price range.......


My new Jetbeam TCR10 alongside some of my other EDC's for size comparison


----------



## Fbygden (Oct 24, 2013)

Great short Review Lomandor!
I totaly agree with you, the complaints are over exaggerated.
It is a really good light, I actually like this one as much as my SWM V10R Ti which by many is considered the best noncustom alternative.

A great light and a great review.

If I could choose to change anything about the light, it would be to replace the tail spike with a proper switch and to have a sturdier Ti clip.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 24, 2013)

Fbygden said:


> Great short Review Lomandor!
> I totaly agree with you, the complaints are over exaggerated.
> It is a really good light, I actually like this one as much as my SWM V10R Ti which by many is considered the best noncustom alternative.
> 
> ...



Thanks Fbygden
I agree this is another great alternative to a non custom Ti light with improvements over Jetbeams previous one. Apart from general improvements like quality of the beam and more surface area for better thermal conductivity , you now also have the ability to use 1 x AA or 14500 with the optional AA titanium extender. 

Yes, I also like the the idea of a tail switch though it would probably add more length to the light. As for the clip, I wonder if an alternative, like a moddoo will be a nice fit.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 24, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> I got just received my TCR10 in the mail yesterday and was eggar to try it out. After reading many of the posts here I feel the need to express my own thoughts on this light. I find some of the complaints regarding this light rather strange. Maybe I just got really lucky with mine, though I do feel some of the complaints are just over exaggerated and and not giving credit where it is dew.
> 
> 
> I actually think it's rather nice, and I have several different both custom and regular Ti lights to compare with.
> ...



Haha! You should have just quoted my post. 

I challenge you to send me your light and I will post a side by side comparison to see if there are any differences. Then I'll send it back to you. 

The color and rings on mine are the worst of my lights and I have about 30+ lights. Possibly worst I've ever seen.

Here's my whitewall pic I just took of the light at 1m away. But there's a big difference between white ball shots and real-world use where the rings are intrusive at your feet while walking in the dark locale, and the cat urine tint is annoying.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 24, 2013)

CroMAGnet said:


> Haha! You should have just quoted my post.
> 
> I challenge you to send me your light and I will post a side by side comparison to see if there are any differences. Then I'll send it back to you.
> 
> ...



The beam in your pic looks pretty smooth from what I can see. If you look at my pics I purposely took two images of the beam, the first one being an image of the the beam from a distance way beyond the periphery of the beam to show there are no rings around the periphery on mine. If there is no rings around the periphery of the beam with the light a meter away from the wall, it's unlikely there will be any from 5. In any case, most of the time I find rings way less distracting in real life use compared to a white wall. 

So you say the colour (it does state it uses a T6 by the way and not cool white) and rings on yours is the worst of you lights, I believe you. Mine on the other hand is possibly the better ones I have seen, more so many OP reflectors I have seen. Like I said, yours may be different and your LED might not be well centred or focused, which any how, you could have in this case, chose to sent it back for a swap or a refund. 

Although not ideal, defects are a common in in all brands, including the custom builds, tell me one brand you haven't and I'm sure you will find someone else that has. Though I would not come to a conclusion that a particular manufacturer is good or bad based on isolated defects or product lines.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 24, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> The beam in your pic looks pretty smooth from what I can see. If you look at my pics I purposely took two images of the beam, the first one being an image of the the beam from a distance way beyond the periphery of the beam to show there are no rings around the periphery on mine. If there is no rings around the periphery of the beam with the light a meter away from the wall, it's unlikely there will be any from 5. In any case, most of the time I find rings way less distracting in real life use compared to a white wall.
> 
> So you say the colour (it does state it uses a T6 by the way and not cool white) and rings on yours is the worst of you lights, I believe you. Mine on the other hand is possibly the better ones I have seen, more so many OP reflectors I have seen. Like I said, yours may be different and your LED might not be well centred or focused, which any how, you could have in this case, chose to sent it back for a swap or a refund.
> 
> Although not ideal, defects are a common in in all brands, including the custom builds, tell me one brand you haven't and I'm sure you will find someone else that has. Though I would not come to a conclusion that a particular manufacturer is good or bad based on isolated defects or product lines.



I will cheerfully disagree with pretty much everything you're saying except that the LED in mine may not be focused or centered well in the reflector and that I could have returned it for an exchange or something.

I do think that it is a reflection (no pun intended) on the manufacture's QC. Though I was a big fan of JB lights, getting burned by a 10 year anniversary edition, limited production model due to QC is inexcusable. I will never buy their lights.

Anyway, some people must have some great versions of this light without green tint, sans rings, but it looks like some have not. If your interested in ending the speculation of you calling me out for stating my facts about this light, then send me your light and I'll do a side by side comparison post showing all the similarities and differences. 

It's no big deal to me either way.


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 24, 2013)

I just noticed this post.
I was not showing interest in selling or buying!


cpfdemigod said:


> Please make such interests via PM, and not post this in a non sales threads. Thanks,
> 
> Bill


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 24, 2013)

CroMAGnet said:


> I will cheerfully disagree with pretty much everything you're saying except that the LED in mine may not be focused or centered well in the reflector and that I could have returned it for an exchange or something.
> 
> I do think that it is a reflection (no pun intended) on the manufacture's QC. Though I was a big fan of JB lights, getting burned by a 10 year anniversary edition, limited production model due to QC is inexcusable. I will never buy their lights.
> 
> ...




Lol, I find it strange that you think the light is a dud BUT you still choose to keep it among your great collection and refuse to send it back. 

I don't feel the need to waste my time, money and effort by sending you my light, that just might get lost in the mail and I will most likely be without for over a month just to prove myself right or to prove you wrong, that is my impression of my light and that is you impression of yours, we may be both right . There are qualities in mine that for me, make it worth my wild and qualities in yours that for you serve nothing good. Like I said, I DO agree that your light my be dis satisfactory, so why hold on to it?


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 24, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> I just noticed this post.
> I was not showing interest in selling or buying!



I believe that was a post by cpfdemigod that was deleted by moderator BullseyeBill and not implying your post


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 24, 2013)

CroMAGnet, Lombardo did acknowledge the possibility that he got "really lucky" with his, or at least initially.




FlashKat said:


> I just noticed this post.
> I was not showing interest in selling or buying!


Note the "edited by" line. What you're reading there was authored by bill, overwriting the original text in the post you quoted (most likely directed to cpfdemigod, not you).


/mediated!

edit- too late, lomandor escalated.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 24, 2013)

lol "Lombardo" autocorrect.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 24, 2013)

If it wasn't so boring to do, I'd have sold about twenty of my flashlights and half a dozen watches by now. It's just not worth my time.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 24, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> lol "Lombardo" autocorrect.



Lol Makes me feel Cuban.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 24, 2013)

CroMAGnet said:


> If it wasn't so boring to do, I'd have sold about twenty of my flashlights and half a dozen watches by now. It's just not worth my time.



Cant you just send it back to your seller and get a refund, even if you pay postage, it's better than holding onto something that has no value to you.


----------



## FlashKat (Oct 24, 2013)

oops!!! my mistake. Thanks Lomandor & Leon2245.


Lomandor said:


> I believe that was a post by cpfdemigod that was deleted by moderator BullseyeBill and not implying your post


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 24, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> Cant you just send it back to your seller and get a refund, even if you pay postage, it's better than holding onto something that has no value to you.


I think he's having more fun posting about it endlessly because it's not worth his time to return it, but it is worth his time to write about it.

Anyone else got anything to add about the lights, like pics?


----------



## aau007 (Oct 24, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> ...
> Anyone else got anything to add about the lights, like pics?



I did do a mini review of the light here.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mp-pics-heavy-and-long-winded&highlight=tcr10


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 25, 2013)

Just sharing some photos for those who are following this thread.

Took some photos under the same underexposed settings and white balance to compare the tints off a few of my lights.  






Sunwayman V11R Mirage XML (Cool White)





Tain Zenith XPG2 (Neutral White)





JetBeam TCR10 XML2 - In brightest day, in blackest night...






Been using the TCR10 in my EDC rotation and that's how it looks when the light shines on the floor... It looks like the ring is caused by light being reflected off the inner lip of the bezel in my case.


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 25, 2013)

jonwkng said:


> Just sharing some photos for those who are following this thread.
> 
> Been using the TCR10 in my EDC rotation and that's how it looks when the light shines on the floor... It looks like the ring is caused by light being reflected off the inner lip of the bezel in my case.



Is the ring consistent all the way round, if not I have a feeling it is the reflection off the colour led reflector. Same thing happens with my srt3.


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 25, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> Is the ring consistent all the way round, if not I have a feeling it is the reflection off the colour led reflector. Same thing happens with my srt3.



Thanks, Lomandor. After staring down the business end of my TCR10 and my SRT7, then shining both at the wall and getting puzzled looks from my wife, I have come to the conclusion that the colour LED reflector does contribute a bit to the problem, but it is not the sole cause.

Usually most lights have a gradual progression from hotspot to spill, but on my TCR10, you can see from my last photo from right to left, you have hotspot->spill->abrupt dark ring->lower intensity spill. The dark ring is continuous. As is the outer spill, although the half opposite the colour LED reflector is a tad brighter.

Apologies if I'm sounding a little pedantic, but I'm just trying to give an objective description to a subjective issue :duck:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## ashley1011 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not a expert about flashlight, but i feel it is very good and cool, I love the colour.


----------



## jonwkng (Oct 26, 2013)

ashley1011 said:


> I'm not a expert about flashlight, but i feel it is very good and cool, I love the colour.


Hi Ashley! :welcome:

That's good that you like yours. Tint preference is a subjective issue. There have been many, many threads in CPF about it. Interesting reading.

As mentioned previously, there seems to be a quality consistency issue with the tint as well, with some of the TCR10s. So far, it would appear that a couple of us have the green tint issues.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 27, 2013)

aau007 said:


> I did do a mini review of the light here.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mp-pics-heavy-and-long-winded&highlight=tcr10


Thanks, I'm going there now to read through but I already saw lots of pictures.


----------



## aau007 (Oct 27, 2013)

jonwkng said:


> As mentioned previously, there seems to be a quality consistency issue with the tint as well, with some of the TCR10s. So far, it would appear that a couple of us have the green tint issues.



I am not sure if I would agree there is quality consistency issue. Whether it is acutally an "issue" is personal. Like ashley1011, there is no "issue" with the color.

I believe most would agree that there is a green tint. Not sure how many hate it, love it, don't care about it. How green is green and how white is not green? There is not a standard of quantitative measurement to justify consistency that says you will get anywhere from 10 green tints to 679 green tints. How do you quantify "awefully green" from person A to "some green" from person B?


----------



## aau007 (Oct 31, 2013)

Whoever has their TCR10 here and reading this, can you post if your light's serial number starts with Ti in front? 

Is your serial number in Ti???? of 1000 format or ???? of 1000 format?


----------



## Lomandor (Oct 31, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Whoever has their TCR10 here and reading this, can you post if your light's serial number starts with Ti in front?
> 
> Is your serial number in Ti???? of 1000 format or ???? of 1000 format?



Oh boy! What is the latest spin on this now??


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 1, 2013)

Ti182


aau007 said:


> Whoever has their TCR10 here and reading this, can you post if your light's serial number starts with Ti in front?
> 
> Is your serial number in Ti???? of 1000 format or ???? of 1000 format?


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 1, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Whoever has their TCR10 here and reading this, can you post if your light's serial number starts with Ti in front?
> 
> 
> Is your serial number in Ti???? of 1000 format or ???? of 1000 format?





0917 of 1000, Hmmm.... Another discrepancy. What does yours have Aau?


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 1, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> Ti182



Where did you get yours from FlashKat?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> 0917 of 1000, Hmmm.... Another discrepancy. What does yours have Aau?



Since I opened up the can of worms.

I have both.











tatata. 






Drum rolls.




Ti0003 and 0003


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 1, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Since I opened up the can of worms.
> 
> I have both.
> 
> ...


 

#3 Nice! Though one with Ti and another without??? If you have both, are they from different suppliers?

Clone??


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 1, 2013)

Actually mine is just written on the box.
There is no stamping on the light.
I got mine from a website andrew-amanda.com 
Former owner of aimkon.com


Lomandor said:


> Where did you get yours from FlashKat?


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 1, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> Actually mine is just written on the box.
> There is no stamping on the light.
> I got mine from a website andrew-amanda.com
> Former owner of aimkon.com



Three different versions of this light??
are you sure, it should be on the end of the bezel?


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 1, 2013)

Like this. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 1, 2013)

I stand corrected... It is on the end of the bezel. Ti0182 of 1000


Lomandor said:


> Three different versions of this light??
> are you sure, it should be on the end of the bezel?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> #3 Nice! Though one with Ti and another without??? If you have both, are they from different suppliers?
> 
> Clone??



Here is a crappy picture of them together using my cell phone camera.






I was actually trying to get 0001 until I discovered 0003 and I think it would be nicer to have a twin TCR10.

Yes, they are from different dealers.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 1, 2013)

jonwkng said:


> Just sharing some photos for those who are following this thread.
> 
> Took some photos under the same underexposed settings and white balance to compare the tints off a few of my lights.
> 
> ...



Safe to assume that you're referencing that because of Jetbeam's 'trademark' greenish XML tint? lol


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 1, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Here is a crappy picture of them together using my cell phone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there are already clones out there huh. How did you manage to find two the same? Lol. 
Which one is the clone and where from?


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 1, 2013)

I can only assume Ti is the clone..


----------



## aau007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> I can only assume Ti is the clone..



Haha. They are twins, not clones. If one is a clone, they both would have the same format of either ???? or Ti????.

I figure the twins would be worth more than I paid for them down the line. Maybe I try to see if I can get 0001 and Ti0001. That would be awesome.

I also bought both of them to get a kick out of this otherwise not seems to be very well received limited (now not so limited) edition light to make it more limited.

Oh. How did I find both of them? Let's just say, not without some efforts, plus some research, some luck and some gambling of my money.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 2, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Haha. They are twins, not clones. If one is a clone, they both would have the same format of either ???? or Ti????.
> 
> I figure the twins would be worth more than I paid for them down the line. Maybe I try to see if I can get 0001 and Ti0001. That would be awesome.
> 
> ...



When I said clone, I meant fake. One has to be a fake or Jetbeam is really taking the Micky out of us and falsely adverting the lights as (not now) limited additions.


----------



## shelm (Nov 2, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> *Three *different versions of this light??
> are you sure, it should be on the end of the bezel?



The third clone version is the *Niteye *labeled and serialed TCR10 Titanium. A friend of mine from the other forum sent me photos as proof:














As we know, this is a *Nitecore *design, the SRT control ring, the knurled body part, the PowerPoint styling of the yellow-black advertisement pages, etc., so i don't see anything genuine *Jetbeam *in this product release tbh.

And now we got the mix up of serial numbers with Jetbeam XXXX, Jetbeam TiXXXX and Niteye XXXX, and probably also Niteye TiXXXX.

Made-In-China made flashlights, i love them!! Super entertaining stuff LMAO. :nana:


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 2, 2013)

shelm said:


> The third clone version is the *Niteye *labeled and serialed TCR10 Titanium. A friend of mine from the other forum sent me photos as proof:
> 
> 
> As we know, this is a *Nitecore *design, the SRT control ring, the knurled body part, the PowerPoint styling of the yellow-black advertisement pages, etc., so i don't see anything genuine *Jetbeam *in this product release tbh.
> ...



Yes, I was aware of the Niteye version. But only aware of 50 for Niteye being made and 900 for JETBeam because of the ongoing trademark disputes in Europe. How many we're really made is any bodies guess. It also makes you wonder what is the actual connection between Nitecore, with design and PowerPoint styling?

Who knows how many each of Jetbeam XXXX, Jetbeam TiXXXX and Niteye XXXX, and probably also Niteye TiXXXX. What a big metal mix!!! Fruit salad anyone???


----------



## shelm (Nov 2, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> only aware of 50 for Niteye being made and 900 for JETBeam



that's what's been told us. by going gear or whatever, whom ever. i dont' care.

i don't believe everything what folks tell me.

i see the photos with arbitrary lasering and what was supposed to be a superior prime limited Jetbeam edition has in the end turned into a farce and ruins the whole original idea of being an original limited unique Jetbeam edition.

100% a farce.

so sad and disappointing.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 2, 2013)

shelm said:


> i see the photos with arbitrary lasering and what was supposed to be a superior prime limited Jetbeam edition has in the end turned into a farce and ruins the whole original idea of being an original limited unique Jetbeam edition.
> 
> 100% a farce.
> 
> so sad and disappointing.



Agree


----------



## CDR_Glock (Nov 2, 2013)

I just received mine. I love it. I hope I don't lose it this time.

0297 of 1000.

I needed the red light for astronomy.


----------



## Novan3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Geez what's next; the titanium isn't actually Ti but pot metal from recycled pop cans?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> When I said clone, I meant fake. One has to be a fake or Jetbeam is really taking the Micky out of us and falsely adverting the lights as (not now) limited additions.



LOL. I know what you meant by clone=fake. That's why I avoid that word and use "twins". They are both genuine Jetbeam lights.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 2, 2013)

aau007 said:


> They are both genuine Jetbeam lights.



So has Jetbeam actually made 2 x 1000? Where are you getting your information from?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> So has Jetbeam actually made 2 x 1000? Where are you getting your information from?



Sent you a PM.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 3, 2013)

Did not realise Surefire has been using the tear drop head way before Jetbeam. 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2013)

I also realize that my Ti0003 is greener than the 0003. Very barely though (at least on my twins).


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 3, 2013)

aau007 said:


> I also realize that my Ti0003 is greener than the 0003. Very barely though (at least on my twins).



Give it a name! Call it kermit.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 3, 2013)

Breakdown of ti vs. standard numbering system is strictly on a need-to-know basis?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Breakdown of ti vs. standard numbering system is strictly on a need-to-know basis?



Not sure if we would ever get a "breakdown" of the serial numbers. The reason I brought it out was to make people aware that there are 2 serial number formats and you will possibly see or run into them with the same sequence number differring only by the Ti in front and I have proof.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2013)

One more twist on this.

Does your TCR10 come with a Jetbeam lanyard? If it does or not, what's the serial number format? My 0003 did not come with one but the Ti0003 did.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 3, 2013)

aau007 said:


> One more twist on this.
> 
> Does your TCR10 come with a Jetbeam lanyard? If it does or not, what's the serial number format? My 0003 did not come with one but the Ti0003 did.



My #### format did come with the lanyard which was sticking out of the hole of the defuser tail cap.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 3, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> My #### format did come with the lanyard which was sticking out of the hole of the defuser tail cap.



There goes another consistancy. That means lanyard included may be random.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 4, 2013)

shelm said:


> that's what's been told us. by going gear or whatever, whom ever. i dont' care.
> 
> i don't believe everything what folks tell me.
> 
> ...



Maybe we're only passing along what's told to us by the manufacturers. Maybe we're not out to deceive anyone. 

JETBeam just sent me this:

In fact the reason of there are "0003 of 1000" and "TI0003 of 1000" is just use "Ti" series number instead of the series number with "4".
Such as it should be "0004 of 1000", and then use "Ti 0001 of 1000" instead. While comes the forth "Ti", it jumps to "Ti0005 of 1000" directly.
Total there are 271pcs with series number "Tixxxx of 1000".

Maybe someone can decipher that...


----------



## aau007 (Nov 4, 2013)

GoingGear.com said:


> ...
> 
> In fact the reason of there are "0003 of 1000" and "TI0003 of 1000" is just use "Ti" series number instead of the series number with "4".
> Such as it should be "0004 of 1000", and then use "Ti 0001 of 1000" instead. While comes the forth "Ti", it jumps to "Ti0005 of 1000" directly.
> ...



Let me try. The person is trying to say instead of 0003, 0004, they printed 0003 and Ti0003 but skipped 0004. Then ... hmmm ... wait, I am lost. Sorry. 

LOL. I think the 1st part of the 1st sentence definitely is referring to my twins. GG, did you send the question to JB? From that point to before the last sentence, I literally read it 20 times and still cannot make out a logical meaning. Who was your contact at JB, do you mind? As far as the last sentence, the is just no way to verify yay or nay but interestingly enough, I was told a different number.

I wonder how many others are able to obtain their own twins.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hmm, like a thirteenth floor situation-

There is no 0004, only Ti004 in its place, and the non ti series jumps directly from 0003 to 0005, which is really number four? Keeping the overall number the same.


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 4, 2013)

From wikipedia:

Number 4 (四; accounting 肆; pinyin _sì) is considered an unlucky number in Chinese because it is nearly homophonous to the word "death" (死 pinyin sǐ). Due to that, many numbered product lines skip the "4": e.g., Nokia cell phones (there is no series beginning with a 4),[6]​ Palm[citation needed]​ PDAs, Canon PowerShot G's series (after G3 goes G5), etc. In East Asia, some buildings do not have a 4th floor. (Compare with the Western practice of some buildings not having a 13th floor because 13 is considered unlucky.) In Hong Kong, some high-rise residential buildings omit all floor numbers with "4", e.g., 4, 14, 24, 34 and all 40–49 floors, in addition to not having a 13th floor.[5]​ As a result, a building whose highest floor is number 50 may actually have only 35 physical floors. Singaporean public transport operator SBS Transit has omitted the number plates for some of its buses whose numbers end with '4' due to this, so if a bus is registered as SBS***3*, SBS***4* will be omitted and the next bus to be registered will be SBS***5*. Note that this only applies to certain buses and not others and that the final asterisk is a checksum letter and not a number. Another Singaporean public transport operatorSMRT has omitted the '4' as the first digit of the serial number of the train cars as well as the SMRT Buses NightRider services._


----------



## dc38 (Nov 4, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> From wikipedia:
> 
> Number 4 (四; accounting 肆; pinyin_sì) is considered an unlucky number in Chinese because it is nearly homophonous to the word "death" (死 pinyin sǐ). Due to that, many numbered product lines skip the "4": e.g., Nokia cell phones (there is no series beginning with a 4),[6]​ Palm[citation needed]​ PDAs, Canon PowerShot G's series (after G3 goes G5), etc. In East Asia, some buildings do not have a 4th floor. (Compare with the Western practice of some buildings not having a 13th floor because 13 is considered unlucky.) In Hong Kong, some high-rise residential buildings omit all floor numbers with "4", e.g., 4, 14, 24, 34 and all 40–49 floors, in addition to not having a 13th floor.[5]​ As a result, a building whose highest floor is number 50 may actually have only 35 physical floors. Singaporean public transport operator SBS Transit has omitted the number plates for some of its buses whose numbers end with '4' due to this, so if a bus is registered as SBS***3*, SBS***4* will be omitted and the next bus to be registered will be SBS***5*. Note that this only applies to certain buses and not others and that the final asterisk is a checksum letter and not a number. Another Singaporean public transport operatorSMRT has omitted the '4' as the first digit of the serial number of the train cars as well as the SMRT Buses NightRider services._



you beat me to it. I'm Chinese, lol. Any number regarding 4 is replaced with ti. Every set of 100 has 19 fours in it, except the 400 series. Therefore, 1000 is 10 sets of 100. 9 of those 10 sets follows the 19 fours rule. 04, 14, 24, 34, all 40's, 54, 64, 74, 84 and 94. 19 numbers out of a hundred with 4. 

19 x 9 sets= 171. Add the 400 series from 400 to 499, you have 271. That's the number of ti serials they claim


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 4, 2013)

It has not stopped them from using "4" in the past has it?


And even if they decide to do that now, wouldn't it make more sense to continue the numbers onto "2001,2002 and so one rather than make double-ups of the same number. 


Either way, they will do what makes sense to (or suits) them BUT their weak or lack of honest, publicised communication to their customers and their dealers (as I do believe their dealers are just passing on what they are told) do them no favours to their product, rather it seems to be projecting a bad image of jetbeam itself in the eyes of their true supporters and buyers who seem to be loosing trust in the way they do business.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 4, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> It has not stopped them from using "4" in the past has it?
> 
> 
> And even if they decide to do that now, wouldn't it make more sense to continue the numbers onto "2001,2002 and so one rather than make double-ups of the same number.
> ...



Very true about the prcedence of using the number 4, but previous lights do not seem to be so serial-number-exclusive. The PA40 is merely a model number depicting the power source. 

Although the manufacturer's decision not to originally disclose the serial sequence for the limited 1000 light run may have been a foolish one, I believe it should be respected that they did come forward with some kind of explanation. I do find it interesting that they did not adopt some alternate form of "four" replacement, but maybe it was simplest to program the tooling to serialized the way that they did. If the values jumped up to 2000, the software wouldn't know when to step back down. It would technically follow the regular number string. By adding a "ti" in front, this would be a secondary serializing string, so every number containing 4 should be serialized on that string. If I am correct, then the ti0003 is NOT 0004. It is in fact number 0024.

ti0001 is the equivalent of 0004. Ti0002 is 0014. Ti0003 should be 0024. Ti0004 should be 0034. Ti0005 to ti0014 should be 0040 to 0049, respectively. Finally, the last Ti serial should read TI0271, the equivalent of 0994.

@goinggear, maybe you could verify with Jetbeam this is the sequence? I think it would help to alleviate much misunderstanding.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 4, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> I stand corrected... It is on the end of the bezel. Ti0182 of 1000



By my latest post, yours is the equivalent of 0641.

Below posts represent TI#### for every /light#### serialized. 
176/500, then 176 +4 for serials 0604, 0614, 0624, and 0634. 180/639. Then 180+2 =ti0182, bringing the light count 639+2 = 0641 equivalent.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice theory of Ti#### replacing the 4's.

I know a dealer that claims they have 0004 and what number does Ti0999 represent then? Not sure about the dealer's claim (unless someone actually buys it and show it here) but I do know for a fact that Ti0999 exists. All we need to overturn the "replacing 4's" theory is someone showing a TCR10 with a 4 in the serial number, or someone has a light with the "Ti" serial number beyond 0271.

I wish JB would come out and issue a public statement about this serial number thingy instead of telling different stories to different people.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 5, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Although the manufacturer's decision not to originally disclose the serial sequence for the limited 1000 light run may have been a foolish one, I believe it should be respected that they did come forward with some kind of explanation.
> 
> 
> @goinggear, maybe you could verify with Jetbeam this is the sequence? I think it would help to alleviate much misunderstanding.




To me it appears that Jetbeam only came forward cause they had no choice, they have to give an explanation of some sort. Anyhow, the information Jetbeam has given to one dealer, has constantly been contradictory to the information Jetbeam has given to another and changes all the time. 

I personally don't think it is Goinggear's, or any other dealers job to go through the many torches to verify how they have chosen to print the sequence of the numbers on the lights, and even if they do so, it still does not deal with the main issue of contradictory information and lack of comunication on Jetbeam's behalf. Their broken communication and secrecy surely can't be doing them any favours. Of course for people to find out the way they did was going to raise alarms and cause speculation. They DO have their own website, they can issue a public statement and publish it in a news section on their site.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Nice theory of Ti#### replacing the 4's.
> 
> I know a dealer that claims they have 0004 and what number does Ti0999 represent then? Not sure about the dealer's claim (unless someone actually buys it and show it here) but I do know for a fact that Ti0999 exists. All we need to overturn the "replacing 4's" theory is someone showing a TCR10 with a 4 in the serial number, or someone has a light with the "Ti" serial number beyond 0271.
> 
> I wish JB would come out and issue a public statement about this serial number thingy instead of telling different stories to different people.



Definitely. Does this dealer in question have any pics of this 0004? The only thing I've seen jetbeam saying is back on going gear's post...as far as ti0999, that would mean a few thousand lights were made, unless it was a special order, and was the last one off the block. Lets see...271x3....813/3000 would be ti####. We need to get to 999. 999-813 is 186. We established that every multiples of non4000 0641 is equal to ti182. Add 5 to 641, 646. That light would be 3646, or the special Ti0999. Most likely, JB did not manufacture over 3000 lights just to give one person a special gift...


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> To me it appears that Jetbeam only came forward cause they had no choice, they have to give an explanation of some sort. Anyhow, the information Jetbeam has given to one dealer, has constantly been contradictory to the information Jetbeam has given to another and changes all the time.
> 
> I personally don't think it is Goinggear's, or any other dealers job to go through the many torches to verify how they have chosen to print the sequence of the numbers on the lights, and even if they do so, it still does not deal with the main issue of contradictory information and lack of comunication on Jetbeam's behalf. Their broken communication and secrecy surely can't be doing them any favours. They DO have their own website, they can issue a public statement and publish it in a news section on their site.



Granted that the dealer acts as "agents" for jetbeam, I wholeheartedly agree that manufacturers should provide consistent info across the board. Where else has another seller been provided with contradictory info? I'd like to do some digging to make heads or tails of everything... You guys who bought the light with full expectation of an exclusively limited run should no be subject to bitterness and remorse. Even with previous...declarations made during the manufacturers public statements, let us not be so quick to go up in arms. For the time being, enjoy what you have! Until incriminating evidence arises that validates false advertising, I'd recommend not getting worked up over this...if JB is guilty, there's always the jeers forum over at cpfm. As it stands (however wobbly) the TCR10 is an exclusive limited edition light.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 5, 2013)

DC38,

The following is quoted from a chinese flashlight site. All others who don't read Chinese characters can use google translate, which does not do a very good job but anyone who is familiar with broken chinese english (what google translate turns it into) should be able to get the basic meaning. It was about a Jetbeam employee asking to make the Ti0999 in advance so he could use it as a wedding gift.

为了朋友这样一个最美的心愿，尽管公司国庆排单很紧，交期很紧，尤其十周年限量版钛TCR10在国内的上市更是一波九折，但对朋友的承诺，我始终放在心上。从加工到生产组装到激光刻标，我总是一直在期盼！终于在最后的打标时刻，要求提前帮我打一支Ti0999号的十周年限量版钛TCR10，并亲自上街挑了个精美的结婚礼盒，把这款珍贵的钛小心翼翼地装好寄出，以表我们对这位发烧友最美的新婚祝福“Ti0999，爱情天长地久！”

Pay attention to "要求提前帮我打一支Ti0999". This implies that there was at least a plan to make up to Ti0999 but he is just requesting to do this first because of his friend's urgent request.


Same dealer I purchased 0003 claims he has 0004, no picture of course. I did not ask them to send me a pic of the 0003 when ordering, I just trusted them. Being my story is different from GG, I don't know which to go by any more. Regardless, it does not negate the fact that there are a lot of twins out there. Just a matter who would happen to get them and I am one of them.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

aau007 said:


> DC38,
> 
> Same dealer I purchased 0003 claims he has 0004, no picture of course. I did not ask them to send me a pic of the 0003 when ordering, I just trusted them. Being my story is different from GG, I don't know which to go by any more. Regardless, it does not negate the fact that there are a lot of twins out there. Just a matter who would happen to get them and I am one of them.



Hmm...I'm going to send jetbeam an amicable email, stating that their biggest supporters are very upset with this run of tcr10. It was advertised to be an exclusive 1000 light run, but there are numbers of lights that should not exist. Sound good?

on the other hand, listing numbers in a row compounds the meaning of those numbers in Chinese culture. As mentioned earlier, 4 sounds like die. Since triples in Chinese culture signify most, or utmost expression, the number 444 is SUPREMELY bad. The number 9 has something to do with greatness or years, I don't remember. 888 sounds like rich rich rich, etc. therefore, we can assume that 999 is a heartfelt well wishes from the bottom of one's heart. I saw something about a wedding? He probably wanted to wish his friend an eternal, or everlasting 999 wedding.

notice also that he had to argue or demand his ti0999 in the last few lights being made. Perhaps there is no 1000, but instead, was changed to TI0999 for this one person?


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 5, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Granted that the dealer acts as "agents" for jetbeam, I wholeheartedly agree that manufacturers should provide consistent info across the board. Where else has another seller been provided with contradictory info? I'd like to do some digging to make heads or tails of everything... You guys who bought the light with full expectation of an exclusively limited run should no be subject to bitterness and remorse. Even with previous...declarations made during the manufacturers public statements, let us not be so quick to go up in arms. For the time being, enjoy what you have! Until incriminating evidence arises that validates false advertising, I'd recommend not getting worked up over this...if JB is guilty, there's always the jeers forum over at cpfm. As it stands (however wobbly) the TCR10 is an exclusive limited edition light.



Either way, their decision to print repetitive numbers seem irrational, un-logical, random and un tasteful. At leased with the TCR2, they just branded the second batch under a different name altogether. 





shelm said:


> 888pcs worldwide, thanks for the good info.
> 
> 
> EDIT: another dealer told me that the actual number total is 1000pcs, not 888pcs.



if you go back through these posts you will find other similar contradictory numbers from Jetbeam. Trust, were making 1000 :naughty: kidding, it's really 888  Actually there is 900.... :thinking: Nah nah I meant 950 :sweatuh, it's, it's, it is 1000 

This is one of the few post I have read during the release stage of this light, and I have spoken to a few with similar experiences. The same contradicting information has been passed on to customer from dealers (that was given from Jetbeam) in regards to the second batch, and if you have not heard of this before, well, we are telling you now! 

Like I said before, even if Jetbeam has been honest in regards to the number of lights produced, their broken communication and secrecy comes across to be deceiving and cannot be doing Jetbeam any favours. Of course for people to find out the way they did in regards to these issues was bound to raise alarms and cause speculation.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 5, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Hmm...I'm going to send jetbeam an amicable email, stating that their biggest supporters are very upset with this run of tcr10. It was advertised to be an exclusive 1000 light run, but there are numbers of lights that should not exist. Sound good?






You would not be the first to send an email to Jetbeam in regards to this or similar matters. The only consistency in regards to their feedback and communication is that they are vague and inconsistent. 


Even with the TCR1, at the start there were none produced with OP reflectors, and when I asked a dealer, I was told they were not aware of any made with OP reflectors even many months after the initial release if this light. Later, it was not only possible to get a TCR1 with an OP reflector, but the numbers that I came across ranged from as low as the teens to the late 900's. wouldn't that make you think twice and seem suss in the way they do business.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lomandor said:


> You would not be the first to send an email to Jetbeam in regards to this or similar matters. The only consistency in regards to their feedback and communication is that they are vague and inconsistent.
> 
> 
> Even with the TCR1, at the start there were none produced with OP reflectors, and when I asked a dealer, I was told they were not aware of any made with OP reflectors even many months after the initial release if this light. Later, it was not only possible to get a TCR1 with an OP reflector, but the numbers that I came across ranged from as low as the teens to the late 900's. wouldn't that make you think twice and seem suss in the way they do business.



I went back through all the posts on this thread. Compiled the pictures and acknowledgement of numbers on this thread. Honestly, I think it was a simple misunderstanding. Jetbeam was trying to clear the air with their message to going gear, but it came across as jumbled and inconclusive. However, the evidence I have collected thus far does not reflect sleaziness from Jetbeam at this time. Going back through he posts, I noticed that a few members were already dispositioned that Jetbeam was not being truthful, and that the serial numbers were duplicated therefore were clones or fakes or copies. Notice that the niteye shown has a serial in the 982 range. Based on the pattern discussed earlier, if there were only 50 niteye lights produced, there should only be 5 TI#### nit eyes in existence. Considering that the most efficient way to produce the nit eyes would be in the last batch of 50 (with t he exception of ti0999), the 0982 falls within reason. 


All I'm saying is that predisposition that has no grounds should not continue. Tcr10 recipients saw some things that raised some flags. Those flags were investigated, and Jetbeam explained the misunderstanding as clearly as they knew how. Disorganization is a heavy burden for any company to bear, and i agree that it does no good. Perhaps the reps themselves don't know how many lights were produced, but have a round estimate. It may have been premature of them to give out information that doesn't match. Time and further evidence will show if Jetbeam has been secretive.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

aau007 said:


> DC38,
> 
> 
> Same dealer I purchased 0003 claims he has 0004, no picture of course. I did not ask them to send me a pic of the 0003 when ordering, I just trusted them. Being my story is different from GG, I don't know which to go by any more. Regardless, it does not negate the fact that there are a lot of twins out there. Just a matter who would happen to get them and I am one of them.



Just got a lightbulb. Anyone who's got a ti####, can you check your container? Maybe lights were engraved differently, but the containers are marked with the numerical serial number. Your dealler's 0004 might be the Ti0001, lol


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 5, 2013)

dc38 said:


> I went back through all the posts on this thread. Compiled the pictures and acknowledgement of numbers on this thread. Honestly, I think it was a simple misunderstanding. Jetbeam was trying to clear the air with their message to going gear, but it came across as jumbled and inconclusive. However, the evidence I have collected thus far does not reflect sleaziness from Jetbeam at this time.



Even if your right, for the few seconds that you have devoted to skimming and skipping through the posts in this thread (and there are other threads you have not seen or read) I doubt, you have enough evidence (which is not limited to these threads) to support your claim at all.

Look, like I said, Jetbeam may just as well have been honest about the number of lights produced to not being more than 1000, but their bad communication and secrecy comes across to be deceiving and opens themselves to speculation. 

So for now, I choose to live by your motto at the bottom of your posts which states:

They are "GUILTY UNTIL PROVEN INNOCENT" 

Anyhow, I respect that we both have different views on the matter and we are both entitle to have our opinions and we can at leased agree on and except that.


----------



## blackFFM (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow, what is wrong with people? Does it really matter what number is engraved on your light or how many are really made? What if JB wouldn't engrave the light and make 5 milion pieces? No one would know. It sounds like you wouldn't have bought the light if there would be more than 1000. Seriously? It doesn't matter how many are exactly made. This light is still a limited edition and in one year or so nobody cares about this light anymore.

"Boo hoo, Jeatbeam maybe made 1200, now my light is worth nothing , boo hoo." That's so pathetic! Doesn't matter if you're collecting knives, flashlights etc. - it's always the same with serial numbers on limited editions. Too many whiners out there.




That's so pathetic.


----------



## Lomandor (Nov 5, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> Wow, what is wrong with people? Does it really matter what number is engraved on your light or how many are really made?



Of course it maters, if you where sold a light that cost you $220 dollars, as being advertised as quality and limited, you would expect to get what you payed for.



blackFFM said:


> What if JB wouldn't engrave the light and make 5 milion pieces? No one would know. It sounds like you wouldn't have bought the light if there would be more than 1000.



Consumers WOULD be better informed about the product and know it was NOT a limited edition and therefore most likely would NOT pay $220 for them. Im sure you are smart enough to realise that an under inflated item on the market can increase in value, and an over inflated item tends to decrease in value. Its been that way for centuries, since the cave man days, since your mummy change your nappy and men were still monkeys swinging in trees. These companies know very well it is a good way for them to make some extra money, and by branding these items as limited editions, they are more than likely to guarantee the sale of their stock, lights, knives, ear wax cleaners, whatever. 



blackFFM said:


> Seriously? It doesn't matter how many are exactly made. This light is still a limited edition and in one year or so nobody cares about this light anymore.



How long have you been around for, or are you still to ignorant to realise that the value of many flashlights, stamps, micheal jacksons glove, soap bars, toasters, Pokemon cards and belly button lint can all hold their value and even INCREASE over time. I still got the same return on previous generation Jetbeam TCR lights that I bought new a few years ago, there are rare Surefires that cost $60 going back a few years that people are paying $400 or $500 for now, a used rare HDS Ti just sold recently for over $600. Call it crazy, call it stupid, call it what you want, we have these attributes for reason, we are of design by nature. You don't have to be a part of it, I don't have a problem with your quirky interests, so you do you care about mine. 



blackFFM said:


> "Boo hoo, Jeatbeam maybe made 1200, now my light is worth nothing , boo hoo." That's so pathetic! Doesn't matter if you're collecting knives, flashlights etc. - it's always the same with serial numbers on limited editions. Too many whiners out there. That's so pathetic.



In your childish and uneducated act in atempting to point out the pathetic ness in whiners, you have accomplished nothing more than to scoop yourself down to the same level and sound like a pathetic little whiner yourself!


----------



## shelm (Nov 5, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> and in one year or so nobody cares about this light anymore.



+ 1

i tend to agree.
this edition seems like a ruined one.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 5, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> Wow, what is wrong with people? Does it really matter what number is engraved on your light or how many are really made? What if JB wouldn't engrave the light and make 5 milion pieces? No one would know. It sounds like you wouldn't have bought the light if there would be more than 1000. Seriously? It doesn't matter how many are exactly made. This light is still a limited edition and in one year or so nobody cares about this light anymore.
> 
> "Boo hoo, Jeatbeam maybe made 1200, now my light is worth nothing , boo hoo." That's so pathetic! Doesn't matter if you're collecting knives, flashlights etc. - it's always the same with serial numbers on limited editions. Too many whiners out there.
> 
> ...





Yikes. Hey I'm not a collector either, so it doesn't matter to me. I'm with you on that. In fact 5million sounds good (they'd probably be super cheap & replacements abundant). But why does the fact that some collectors do care about such things make you so _angry_?!



Either way, even though it doesn't matter to us, to be fair apparently we both still found the topic interesting enough to spend time reading about it & commenting on. I find it fascinating. Easily entertained lol.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

For the record, my sigline 2 is a sarcastic response to sigline 1. Sigline 3 refers to life, and trying to dissect jet beams claims of elitism and exclusivity is no different. I'm not even an owner, so why am I actively participating in this thread? Reasons are all in my siglines.


----------



## franzdom (Nov 5, 2013)

I have one of these and it seems like a decent light for the money. I have no pretensions about it holding its value or appreciating however, it would never be a good reason to buy a flashlight with this in mind, in my opinion.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 5, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> Wow, what is wrong with people? Does it really matter what number is engraved on your light or how many are really made? What if JB wouldn't engrave the light and make 5 milion pieces? No one would know. It sounds like you wouldn't have bought the light if there would be more than 1000. Seriously? It doesn't matter how many are exactly made. This light is still a limited edition and in one year or so nobody cares about this light anymore.
> 
> "Boo hoo, Jeatbeam maybe made 1200, now my light is worth nothing , boo hoo." That's so pathetic! Doesn't matter if you're collecting knives, flashlights etc. - it's always the same with serial numbers on limited editions. Too many whiners out there.
> 
> ...



You are exactly right. I would not have purchased the lights at $200 (at least at that price) if they were not serialized and there were 5 million pieces out there. There is a reason why manufacturers put serial number on limited editions, cars, watches, etc. There is a certain value implied when something is made and advertised as limited edition with only a certain amount being made. Not saying the light is worth nothing now cause it is still a light. However, whether it is still worth the $200, it is up to anyone's judgement.

Whether anyone would care in a year is another story. I still see the old TCR3 and TCR2 being sold pretty hot. Like the old Sunwayman V10r Ti2 that were limited to 190 pieces in black and gold color, even though the workmanship was in question, it still commands a price beyond the original price on the open market, *provided you can find one for sale*.

Someone reminded me that I got the Dale Earnhardt number, both of them.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 5, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Just got a lightbulb. Anyone who's got a ti####, can you check your container? Maybe lights were engraved differently, but the containers are marked with the numerical serial number. Your dealler's 0004 might be the Ti0001, lol



Here is a picture of the white boxes from my twins.






........


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Here is a picture of the white boxes from my twins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any serialization on anything inside besides the box? I noticed the niteyes and one jb have some giant pill shaped plastic container.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 5, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Any serialization on anything inside besides the box? I noticed the niteyes and one jb have some giant pill shaped plastic container.



The only serial number markings are on the outside white box and on the head of the light. In fact, I was told that not all the white boxes are marked so some of them will only have the number on the head of the light. There is no other special markings on the plastic pill I can find.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

aau007 said:


> The only serial number markings are on the outside white box and on the head of the light. In fact, I was told that not all the white boxes are marked so some of them will only have the number on the head of the light. There is no other special markings on the plastic pill I can find.



So Hypothetically, the dealer could not have known if he had light number 0004 (or ti0001 if conjecture is correct) unless they opened up the box and looked at the light. Perhaps they were provided with a packing manifest that is NOT synonymous with the serializing scheme? GAH. If your dealer still has the light 0004, do you think that they would be game to send you a pic? :X


----------



## aau007 (Nov 5, 2013)

dc38 said:


> So Hypothetically, the dealer could not have known if he had light number 0004 (or ti0001 if conjecture is correct) unless they opened up the box and looked at the light. Perhaps they were provided with a packing manifest that is NOT synonymous with the serializing scheme? GAH. If your dealer still has the light 0004, do you think that they would be game to send you a pic? :X



PM sent.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 5, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Let me try. The person is trying to say instead of 0003, 0004, they printed 0003 and Ti0003 but skipped 0004. Then ... hmmm ... wait, I am lost. Sorry.
> 
> LOL. I think the 1st part of the 1st sentence definitely is referring to my twins. GG, did you send the question to JB? From that point to before the last sentence, I literally read it 20 times and still cannot make out a logical meaning. Who was your contact at JB, do you mind? As far as the last sentence, the is just no way to verify yay or nay but interestingly enough, I was told a different number.
> 
> I wonder how many others are able to obtain their own twins.



JB actually contacted me and told me about this thread and the serial number questions. It was their North American rep. I asked for further clarification and will keep you guys updated.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like FlashKat and dc38 were correct. This is JB's response:

Till now we exported 920pcs TCR10, 40pcs in NITEYE brand.
So there are arround 260pcs with "Tixxxx of 1000" serial numbers.
Ti0001(instead of 0004), 
Ti0002(instead of 0014), 
*Ti0003*(instead of 0024), 
*Ti0005*(instead of 0034), 
Ti0006(instead of 0040), 
Ti0007(instead of 0041), 
Ti0008(instead of 0042), 
Ti0009(instead of 0043), 
Ti0010(instead of 0044), 
Ti0011(instead of 0045), 
Ti0012(instead of 0046), 
*Ti0013*(instead of 0047), 
*Ti0015*(instead of 0048),
etc ................................
While the "Tixxxx" serial number comes with "4", then jump to the next serial number directly.
You see the numbers marked blue, "Ti0005" and "Ti0015" instead of "Ti0004" and "Ti0014".
And so on as other serial numbers which should be with "4".
Seems is a little complex, hope this can help you some.

Maybe people will put down their pitchforks...


----------



## dc38 (Nov 5, 2013)

GoingGear.com said:


> Looks like FlashKat and dc38 were correct. This is JB's response:
> 
> Till now we exported 920pcs TCR10, 40pcs in NITEYE brand.
> So there are arround 260pcs with "Tixxxx of 1000" serial numbers.
> ...



Lolomg. Forgot to 4swap the ti series as well.
260+19+19+16...so the highest ti series light is somewhere between ti0314 and ti0325 then, right?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 6, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Lolomg. Forgot to 4swap the ti series as well.
> 260+19+19+16...so the highest ti series light is somewhere between ti0314 and ti0325 then, right?



Then there is the Ti0999, which is a wedding gift and not for sale.

I wonder how many dealers know about this ahead.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 6, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Then there is the Ti0999, which is a wedding gift and not for sale.
> 
> I wonder how many dealers know about this ahead.



It must've been a pretty important wedding if the manufacturer went out of his way to extend good wishes. The ti0999 could be the very last one engraved, as the etching program could easily be circumvented to etch the final one. I don't think the dealers would have been told about this light, as you said, it was not for sale.


----------



## cubebike (Nov 6, 2013)

Photos captured from China and Taiwan web site and not my original stuff. Post here for sharing only 


I am owner of the last limited run of TCR1and was keen on this TCR10 and about to pull the trigger until I saw this over 2 different China and Taiwan flashaholic site. It was dated mid October and I believe it was the first batch of flashlight for sell. The owner accidentally unscrewed the head which supposed to be threadlocked.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 6, 2013)

LOL, I saw those pictures. 1st idea was someone trying to mod the light and was showing how it looks like when apart, then I read on and see someone reporting a broken head when trying to open the light to put in a battery. I think it was something about grabbing the head part and twisting. Instead of the battery tube unscrewing, the head was unscrewed and the wires broken.

That broken head issue seems to be isolated to a few lights. I don't remember seeing it being a wide spread problem.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 6, 2013)

That's a little bit funny...he tried to unscrew the head above the rotary ring?


----------



## aau007 (Nov 6, 2013)

dc38 said:


> That's a little bit funny...he tried to unscrew the head above the rotary ring?



No. The guy was trying to remove the head part from the battery tube to put in the battery. It is natural to grab the head part and the tube part to turn. But instead of the tube and head coming apart, the head and the control ring part came loose, and broke the wires.

It may sound funny for anyone looking at it but if you are the subject, it may not be that funny. LOL.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 6, 2013)

aau007 said:


> No. The guy was trying to remove the head part from the battery tube to put in the battery. It is natural to grab the head part and the tube part to turn. But instead of the tube and head coming apart, the head and the control ring part came loose, and broke the wires.
> 
> It may sound funny for anyone looking at it but if you are the subject, it may not be that funny. LOL.



Agreed, lol. he IS getting a replacement, right? I'm pretty sure that would qualify as a manufacturer's defect


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 8, 2013)

Well.... I have decided to send my TCR10 out to be modified to boost the lumens, and at the same time change the LED to a neutral tint. We will see if it is a good modification. 
I know it won't be original as a collector, but I prefer to be different.


----------



## aau007 (Nov 9, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> Well.... I have decided to send my TCR10 out to be modified to boost the lumens, and at the same time change the LED to a neutral tint. We will see if it is a good modification.
> I know it won't be original as a collector, but I prefer to be different.



Changing the LED to get a better tint is good. Think twice about boosting for more lumens though. Ti does not conduct heat as good as Al. As is, the light is already heating up pretty fast at max. Then you have the battery issue. Given the light is rcr123/14500 only, whether the battery can sustain that current draw, even using IMR batteries. Your net gain in lumens might not worth the cost and effort.


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the insight aau007. I am going to still try, since I like to go to the outer limits.


aau007 said:


> Changing the LED to get a better tint is good. Think twice about boosting for more lumens though. Ti does not conduct heat as good as Al. As is, the light is already heating up pretty fast at max. Then you have the battery issue. Given the light is rcr123/14500 only, whether the battery can sustain that current draw, even using IMR batteries. Your net gain in lumens might not worth the cost and effort.


----------



## glevum (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all. I just obtained one of the niteye ones. Any ideas why lumens drops after a few seconds on max with a brand new cr123 battery. Cheers....mark


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 22, 2013)

Even a brand-new CR123 won't output enough power to run the light at full brightness. You have to use RCRs.


----------



## glevum (Nov 22, 2013)

fyrstormer said:


> Even a brand-new CR123 won't output enough power to run the light at full brightness. You have to use RCRs.



Thanks for the answer, thought that was the reason. Have to get some RCR's now. Its a nice little torch to add to my very little collection. Cheers


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone else experience parasitic drain on the battery? I found out my TCR10 would drain my battery in a few hours.
I was lucky enough to get it repaired.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 26, 2013)

There will always be parasitic drain on a flashlight that doesn't have a hardware switch.


----------



## FlashKat (Nov 29, 2013)

I realize there wil be some, but for it to drain a battery in a few hours is not right.


fyrstormer said:


> There will always be parasitic drain on a flashlight that doesn't have a hardware switch.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 8, 2013)

True. I'm just saying you'll never get rid of it completely.


----------



## marinesoup (Dec 24, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> Has anyone else experience parasitic drain on the battery? I found out my TCR10 would drain my battery in a few hours.
> I was lucky enough to get it repaired.



I have the same problem with my TCR10. Did you send it back to Jetbeam itself to get it repaired, and did they pay you shipping costs?


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 24, 2013)

I had mine modified by Vinh, and he repaired mine during the modification.


marinesoup said:


> I have the same problem with my TCR10. Did you send it back to Jetbeam itself to get it repaired, and did they pay you shipping costs?


----------



## marinesoup (Dec 24, 2013)

FlashKat said:


> I had mine modified by Vinh, and he repaired mine during the modification.



Not sure who Vinh is as I'm not on the forum as much as you, but I do need to get this problem fixed without any modifications that might ruin the value in the future.
I wonder if Vinh can do this


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 24, 2013)

PM sent with information.


marinesoup said:


> Not sure who Vinh is as I'm not on the forum as much as you, but I do need to get this problem fixed without any modifications that might ruin the value in the future.
> I wonder if Vinh can do this


----------



## shelm (Mar 25, 2014)

‏
‏
‏
‏
‏


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 25, 2014)

marinesoup said:


> Not sure who Vinh is as I'm not on the forum as much as you, but I do need to get this problem fixed without any modifications that might ruin the value in the future.
> I wonder if Vinh can do this


Thoughtful modifications that fix known flaws, if executed with skill, never ruin the resale value of high-end flashlights.


----------



## Alfred143 (Mar 28, 2014)

Does anyone else have a stiff/tight control ring on their TCR10? Mine is so tight that it unscrews the body while turning the control ring.


----------



## berry580 (Apr 11, 2014)

Just got my tcr10 this week. Happy to report that there's no significant issue.

- The selector ring's fitting is good. Movement I believe is about 1/2 mm or less and I actually had to intentionally push the ring to induce movement. Seems like it's be nicely greased at the factory. Definitely not like hoopa hoop. Lol
- The clip came with it installed. I unscrewed it first thing and no marks on the light. I do like to comment that having a clip on any collectors light is not a good idea as it's bound to leave marks on the light eventually if used.
- The tint is a bit green. But compared to my jet iii m ti, the tcr10 is no worse if not better.
- beam profile is very smooth. ring of Jupiter also non existent on my sample, unlike the jet iii m ti.
- machining of the light itself is perfect with laser engraved word being highly visible. However the machining of the extender isn't. Has sharp edges towards to o-ring area, 2nd grade quality at best
- the lanyard hole is poorly designed. Having that 1/2 cm sticking out serves little purpose and the light cannot tail stands. Seriously, who'd hold this teeny weeny light to try break glass?! It probably won't do a very good job anyway.
- output is nicely spaced that's consistent with what's advertised
- the strobe would be best left to be used by a policeman due to legal reasons. Gimmicky for the rest of the population.

Overall a well build light, but with some questionable design choices. 7/10


----------

